# Consulta Encender un LED con C# 2008



## RonErazo (Abr 16, 2009)

He intentado encender un LED con el puerto paralelo usando C# pero no he podido, y se ve que es lo mas sencillo del mundo. He seguido los pasos de esta guia:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx
Solo que en vez de usar 8 leds estoy usando solo 1, de ahi todos son los mismo componentes.
Mi codigo esta asi:

```
using System;
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

namespace PruebaParalelo
{
	class AccesoPuerto
	{
		[DllImport("inpout32.dll", EntryPoint = "Out32")]
		public static extern void Output(int adress, int value);


		[DllImport("inpout32.dll", EntryPoint = "Inp32")]
		public static extern int Input(int address);
	}
}
```

Y este es mi boton para encender y apagar el led


```
private void sendSign_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
		{
			AccesoPuerto.Output(888, 1);
		}

		private void btnApagar_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
		{
			AccesoPuerto.Output(888, 0);
		}
```

He revisado mi puerto y si posee la direccion 378 y esta habilitado, tengo inputout32.dll en system32. Donde podria estar el error? 

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 18, 2009)

Tenés que usar la librería io.dll en ves de la que está usando ya que la misma tiene muchos errores


----------

